# New Infinito Owner!!!



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

I have been doing online research for months and I got to drive up to Nashville and check out the 2013 models. I went with the Infinito with the Quattro wheels as a throw in upgrade along with celeste tape and hoods. I am waiting on some pedals from Wiggle then I can start riding. I have a couple Trek Madones and the Infinito frame seems as stiff as the newest one, much better ride than the older one. I like the fact it has traditional threaded bottom bracket. I a full on Bianchi and getting a Bianchi t-shirt and kit.
View attachment 277550


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice bike. Real nice.


----------



## wilde737 (Aug 9, 2012)

You won't be disappointment! I have a 2012 in the black, but must say the celeste was hard to pass up.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Like I mentioned in the other thread, the 2013 Celeste paint job is stunning, and clearly the best so far.
I especially like that the bike is almost all Celeste when looking at it from the front. I wave at Celeste. :thumbsup:

My 2010 is nice, but I think the distribution of Celeste, white and black is not as nice all in all. Robbie Hunter's prototype from the 2009 Giro has got the 2010 paint job:


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

Still a sharp looking bike!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I tend to agree. 


jaggrin said:


> getting a Bianchi t-shirt and kit.


 I wear white Assos (but all black shorts, mind you). And a Celeste/white/black helmet.


----------

